# I tried Aikido on me....Ouch lol



## charyuop (Nov 30, 2006)

It happened yesterday during class and for those who might think "yea Aikido, works coz Uke helps, but in real fight it wouldn't work".
I was practicing (sorry not good with names) a basic movement where all I had to do as start was just lifting my hand to deflect a punch to the face. And I guess like every beginner I kept trying pushing it to the side.
I told Sensei that it came natural to me coz I kept seeing the punch still running towards my face not missing its target. So he started talking about how the bad guys tend to do that...wanting to hit you...and there I didn't expect the rest. I had a Godan Sensei charging me and that's all I can remember. The rest I remember was me being treated like a doll (a 230 pound doll) and lying on the mat upwards.
I can't say that I helped him, because I don't even know what he did to me. Had it been a real street fight I could have been dead with a broken neck in like 3 or 4 seconds and not even realize it.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Do a forum search for the street effectiveness of aikido here.  I think you'll like what you read.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here ya go.  Try this thread on for size. http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27112&highlight=aikido+street+effective


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 1, 2006)

That is a fine example of "looks can be deceiving"!  :rofl:  I am glad you are alright! 

Thanks for the laugh!


----------

